# Old School - TWR Rover Sd1



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Been a while since I posted TWR Rover Sd1 at Silverstone Classic Preview day


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Very tidy. Is it pretty much original?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Some of us remember it the first time around being properly driven in anger....

Lovely. :thumb: 

Thanks

Andy.


----------

